# Looking for a maine coon to adopt



## dmhawk (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi All- 

I am the happy owner of two lovely cats (both found through the help of this site). 

A colleague of mine is looking to adopt a cat and she was hoping to find a Maine Coon as she grew up with one and feels really connected to them. Does anyone know of one available and/or specific sites to check out? (preferably in London or the South generally) 

Thought I would check in with you all first. 

Thanks


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

You don't often get pedigree cats for adoption, normally their breeders will take them back if their owners need to move them on for whatever reason. Occasionally you will find big fluffy cats that almost certainly have some MC in them.

What about a retired breeding cat? Lots of breeders have these and move them on after a couple of years?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Go on the Maine Coon Cat Club, they have an adoption page.

Failing this I may in the next 2 weeks be looking for a home for one of my brown classic tabby girl, she is 3years old, has had one litter last year but found it too stressful having kittens so she was spayed.

I have already given somebody else first option on her but they may have too many commitments.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Contacting breeders is a good idea as some may have older cats that are looking for a home.


----------



## MaineCooner (Jun 26, 2011)

Also look on the Maine Coon Breed Society page.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

There is a Facebook site called neutered pedigree rehome group UK, there is a 3 year old girl on there, latest update on 19th July - still available. I think she needs to be an only cat.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Just had a nose.....what a gorgeous girl she is too!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> Just had a nose.....what a gorgeous girl she is too!


Just a shame the op hasn't been back online


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

We currently have Ruby, who is a ragdoll/maine coon cross. She is an extremely loving tabby cat who unfortunately is the carrier of FCV (Feline Calici Virus). She herself does not have any symptoms and is a very loving lady. The vets have assured us that she is a carrier (her two kittens have the virus) and that she can be rehomed happily to a house with other cats who have been vaccinated. I have attatched a photograph for you & you are more than welcome to contact my vet.
She was very underweight when she arrived and had very bad fleas and worms but is gaining weight now and has been treated for her ailments. She has a blocked tearduct which has been vet examined and they are happy that it will either stay or correct itself and that no treatment is needed. We do clean her eye for her though.
We are based in Northampton but can rehome to anywhere in the UK, we might just have to ask for someone with experience to home check the area first, we would like to meet you before hand 

Best wishes
Lauren


----------

